# Montana Endorsements...



## RHEMT406 (Jan 5, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone from Montana knows anything about the endorsements you can get for your EMT-B. How do you go about getting them?


----------



## MrJones (Jan 6, 2014)

24.156.2751 LEVELS OF ECP LICENSURE INCLUDING ENDORSEMENTS


----------



## emt11 (Jan 6, 2014)

Would you know if Montana's new level of AEMT is for their old I'99s for is it NREMTs AEMT?


----------



## RHEMT406 (Jan 6, 2014)

emt11 said:


> Would you know if Montana's new level of AEMT is for their old I'99s for is it NREMTs AEMT?



It goes through the NREMT's standard.


----------



## emt11 (Jan 6, 2014)

RHEMT406 said:


> It goes through the NREMT's standard.



Thanks, I was looking at their website and that was a bit confusing. Also, in that instance are they forcing the I'99s to upgrade to paramedic or downgrading them to AEMT?


----------



## RHEMT406 (Jan 6, 2014)

emt11 said:


> Thanks, I was looking at their website and that was a bit confusing. Also, in that instance are they forcing the I'99s to upgrade to paramedic or downgrading them to AEMT?



Yeah, just went into effect on 1/1.


----------



## emt11 (Jan 6, 2014)

RHEMT406 said:


> Yeah, just went into effect on 1/1.



I saw that, I'm glad that the state seems to be moving forward. I have thought about moving to Montana as my wife has family in the state and as everyone knows it is a beautiful place to be. I'm currently looking at the state SOP from the state office website and I've noticed that their pain management protocol seems rather odd. A Basic with a medication endorsement can give 5mg/10mg of morphine with an auto injector but an AEMT can only give nitrous oxide. Of course that is local protocol dependent as well.


----------



## emt11 (Jan 6, 2014)

Also, I'm curious to know how it would be handled as far as medications that are allowed under the AEMT scope in the state that are however outside of my current states SOP. Such as the AEMT can give thiamine(not in my current SOP) 100mg by IV followed by D50(which is in my current SOP) for a BGL under 60 on an AMS patient.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 6, 2014)

emt11 said:


> I saw that, I'm glad that the state seems to be moving forward. I have thought about moving to Montana as my wife has family in the state and as everyone knows it is a beautiful place to be. I'm currently looking at the state SOP from the state office website and I've noticed that their pain management protocol seems rather odd. A Basic with a medication endorsement can give 5mg/10mg of morphine with an auto injector but an AEMT can only give nitrous oxide. Of course that is local protocol dependent as well.



I would imagine that an AEMT can also get that waiver.


----------



## RHEMT406 (Jan 6, 2014)

The way that I understand it is that the state recognizes you as an AEMT after you obtain the endorsements and take the National Registry for advanced.


----------



## emt11 (Jan 6, 2014)

RHEMT406 said:


> The way that I understand it is that the state recognizes you as an AEMT after you obtain the endorsements and take the National Registry for advanced.



My question more related to reciprocity as I am a Georgia and NREMT AEMT.


----------



## emt11 (Jan 6, 2014)

Tigger said:


> I would imagine that an AEMT can also get that waiver.



Looking further into the state SOP, it is noted under different complaints that the AEMT can give the 5mg/10mg morphine auto injector.


----------

